#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University, J&K*

*SMVDU J&K Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*SMVDU J&K* *Affiliation:* University of Jammu.

*SMVDU J&K* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*SMVDU J&K* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
39023

*OPPH*
NA

*OB*
NA

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
NA

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
NA

*STPH*
NA





*SMVDU J&K Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringIndustrial Bio-Technology*SMVDU J&K Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 79,600/- Per Year.

*SMVDU J&K Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 27,820/- Per Year.

*SMVDU J&K Engineering Placements 2012:*
 
*SMVDU J&K Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Akin to Brahma (God), who fosters and nurtures the Universe, science over the years has bestowed upon man god like powers, there by making him the dominant species on globe ”Vigyanam Brahma” or ”God is Science” is the motto Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University has been established through an act of J&K Legislature as an autonomous, fully residential and highly technical University of excellence with grant and continuing support from Shri Mata Vaishno Devi Shrine Board, Katra. Govt., of India has supported our projects and the industry has been closely involved in our R&D activities.


The academic pattern, syllabi and evaluation procedure has been adopted from Indian Institutes of Technology. The University has signed Memorandum of Understanding with various national and international academic, professional and research institutes as well as industry to augment the learning process and to develop research activities. The University has four Colleges consisting of twelve Schools which promote six Undergraduate and nine Postgraduate programmes besides Ph.D. and Post doctoral research fellowship.


The University has the unique distinction of being inaugurated by the President of India in the year 2004 and the first convocation addressed by the Prime Minister of India in the year 2008. This alone speaks of the quality of infrastructure and education at this university.


*Central library:*  The university has established more than 35 well equipped, State-of-art laboratories in all schools of Study. These specialized laboratories have been established for enabling course work, projects & research. Some of these laboratories have been established in collaboration with industry giants like Freescale semiconductor, Xilinx Inc. & Nulux. Department of Biotechnology, GOI has sponsored Bio-informatics Lab while DST support to VLSI Lab is in pipeline.


Realizing the importance of soft skills, the School of Languages has established a specialized Language Lab to enable students to improve their presentation, spoken and technical writing skills.


Each School has its own reference library besides the University Central Library, which houses more than 36,000 books . Virtual Digital Library facility is also available with online catalogue search. University has access to more than 1200 Journals available on-line through AICTE-INDEST consortium including ACM, Springer, IEEE, ASME and Conference Proceedings. 84 Indian & 10 foreign Journals are available in printed format. University has made Book-Bank facility available to the students. 

*SMVDU J&K Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The hall of residence for the students have been designed to provide sufficient interaction among the students, yet with the maximum possibility of personal space. The girls’ and the boys’ hostel are located at walking distance to any school. The rooms in the hostels are spacious and ventilated. Both the girls’ and the boys’ hostel comprise single and shared rooms with quality infra-structural facilities. These hostels have the capacity to accommodate around 400 girls and 1000 boys. The Hostels are identified by names of Mountain Ranges


*Boy’s Hostel:*
Trikuta, Kailash, Nilgiri & Vindhyachal


*Girl’s Hostel:*
Shivalik, Vaishnavi


In the master plan of the university there is a provision of eight boys’ hostels and three girls’ hostels. The hostel have ample physical space for facilities such as reading room, an indoor games room, TV in common room and a lounge etc. The Mess facility is avaiable within the hostels and all meals are provided in the Mess as per the schedule.  The choice of Menu for the month is made in consultation with the Mess Committee consisting of the students in that hostel.  Warden & Hostel Caretaker are responsible for the Hostels while Student Committees are formed for efficient running of the Hostels.  Internet facility is provided to the Hostels. 

*SMVDU J&K Address:* Shri Mata Vaishno Devi University Campus, Sub-Post Office, Katra, Jammu and Kashmir – 182320, India.

*SMVDU J&K Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Patna btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

